# Am I crazy?



## xa.logan (Jun 12, 2013)

On top of goats, chickens, and rabbits... quail? 

I had a pickled quail egg yesterday so I decided to look up some quail egg facts and they seem to be pretty good for you. I might be insane, but I'm thinking about buying a few and raising them like chickens - but in a pen. 

Am I crazy for thinking this could be a cool investment? Or could it be worthwhile? Anyone else a "quailer"?

... For every farm animal I get, I always want one more... I hope they don't make a "Hoarders: Livestock Edition". I would be a TV Star.


----------



## woodsie (Jun 12, 2013)

My family would definitely nominate me for an episode too.

I watch a lot of cooking shows and it seems like there are a lot of dishes topped with a quail's egg so they must be tasty and they are oh so sophisticated perched on top of a dish....egg gravy is so yummy! I say go for it ....in fact maybe I should join you and get a couple.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 12, 2013)

I once went to a party that my veterinarian throws every year.  I asked what I could bring and he said to bring deviled eggs.  I raised Pharoh quail at the time; they are wonderful layers.  I boiled those eggs up and used my regular deviled egg recipe, brought them to the party (about 200 of them) and they were the absolute hit of the day and the first thing to disappear!   They are delicious and even better - totally bite sized!


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 12, 2013)

Right! Bitesize. That's what's cool about them. I mean, you're not going to easily get an omelette from them but it seems like it could be fun.



> I once went to a party that my veterinarian throws every year.  I asked what I could bring and he said to bring deviled eggs.  I raised Pharoh quail at the time; they are wonderful layers.  I boiled those eggs up and used my regular deviled egg recipe, brought them to the party (about 200 of them) and they were the absolute hit of the day and the first thing to disappear!   They are delicious and even better - totally bite sized!


Where did you get the quail? How long did they lay for you?


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2013)

We had bobwhites last year. DH loved them.  I say go for it!


----------



## Sycamore27 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have Coturnix quail, I enjoy them a lot.  Their very tasty baked, and the eggs are delicious too.  
They do great in hanging rabbit cages or raised coops.
Cheers,
Jessie


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jun 27, 2013)

I have "Jumbo" A&M coturnix quail and I love em! They do require a high protein feed but other than that they are super easy keepers. My quail always bob up and down when they see me, very cute. Mine will not sit on a nest though, so they just kind of walk around the cage and pop out eggs any where.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner.  I got the quail at a bird swap many years ago.  They are little laying machines.  I'd hatch 'em out 120 at a time in the incubator and sell them as day olds.  What we didn't sell would start laying at around 6 weeks - the extra's we'd butcher.  They are mighty tasty bacon wrapped and oven roasted!  Mmmmmmmmm!  

I don't remember how long they laid - we had a pretty good turn over so I'm not sure I ever kept one particular bird very long.


----------

